# Very faint positive 3 days after BPF



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm really hoping someone can give me some positive news/experience . . 

i got my BFP after a FET on friday (1st March), with a beta level of 67. That morning i did a HPT and it was positive (faint, but there). This morning ive done another test (same brand) and the second line is barely visable.

i know im going to need a second beta (or wait for my scan on 22nd march), but i just want to know if anyone else has experienced this, and got a good outcome? i just cant bare the thought of this all being over so quickly. 

thanks xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there VikkiStar


Was the clinic happy with your beta result of 67?  Sorry i am 39 weeks pregnant but never got a beta test so dont really know what they mean.  Also when you do your hpt, as its such early days you need to make sure that your using the same pregnancy tests and at the same time of day.  From what i understand not all pregnancy tests are the same strengths so using the exact same test is essential  Also the concentration of your urine will effect how dark the line is.


I would wait and test again tomorrow morning using the same type of test etc, good luck. x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks for the reply coweyes. 

the clinic weren't concerned about the beta number, and when i looked at online HCG charts, a level of 67 looked ok. the tests were the same, out of the same box, and done at the same time of day. i know people say 'a line's a line' but surely mine should of got a bit darker, or at least stayed the same.

ive got a docs appointment today so im going to ask for a beta blood test.

trying to not get too down, but i have an awful feeling that i may have had a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Mmmmm I guess its just a matter of getting another blood test done.  There is no point in me telling you not to feel down as i would also be worrying but getting another blood test will confirm whats going on.  Good luck hope it all works out. xx


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Vikkistar,

I've had a FET recently too, OTD was 27th Feb but tested on 24th (sunday before). I used a variety of tests between the sunday and the Wednesday and the + was v faint on all of them even on test day and even though I was using first pee of the day (sorry TMI!!). If I'm honest I was thinking it was chemical but I had HCG done last weds and it was 132 which seemed a bit low for day 18 to me but the clinic were happy and told me the doubling was what mattered not the start point. I had the 2nd bloods done on Friday and they were 353 so the clinic have told me I have to wait for the scan on 22nd for heartbeat.

Hope that helps and I have everything crossed for you that your HCG doubles my lovely   Also there is a Nov/Dec due date board where a couple of us early pg ladies have gathered to worry!! lol feel free to come and worry with us   

H xxx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank-you for the post Helen. & congrats on your positive result.

I will find out at 4pm today if my levels are rising. Trying to be positive but my realistic side keeps kicking in! I can't get that horrible 2nd hpt out my head!

Thanks again xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Vikkistar - congrats on your BFP hunny, didn't realise you'd had your transfer, you went missing from our board  
So happy for you and good luck fr that result at 4pm    xx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

hey bambibaby! thats so lovely that you remembered me! thank-you for the message.

i still read the cycle buddy threads every day, but i stopped posting as it was just so hard to keep up and it felt like i was ignoring people! 

congrats on being pupo! not long until your otd! GOOD LUCK!!  

just been for my follow up beta. got everything crossed that my numbers are rising as they should be. ive definately learnt to never use a hpt ever again! 

xxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Awwh don't worry, those threads are very busy! 
I'm sure you will be fine and the result will just confirm what u already know.  

I'm one week into the 2ww now and feeling better now im back in work, the wknd killed me, you want to keep busy but then u are scared of doing too much... Can't win!

Anyway make sure you update us once u get the results and keep in touch   xx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

the 2ww doesn't get any easier does it! even though mine was only 9 days, i felt like i was going crazy! i was so sure that it hadn't worked, to the point where i didnt take my cyclgest the night before OTD! i did a HPT the morning of OTD, as if it was negative then i wasn't even going to bother with the blood test! i had totally given up! 

imagine my shock seeing that 2nd line!!

glad to hear you are managing on 2ww xxxxx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking like a chemical pregnancy this time. Levels have dropped to 24.

Absolutely gutted xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ohhh hunny!!! I'm so sorry   really thought you would have been fine!! Gosh, why is this journey so hard.... Take some time to look after yourself xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Vikki


I am so so sorry to hear that i really am, give yourself time to grieve. xx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks bambi and coweyes. 

i don't think any of this has sunk in yet. 

i will be fine in a few days xxx


----------



## ruby5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Vikki, 

I was just reading your post after our conversation yesterday about chemical pregnancies. Really really sorry to read your HCG has dropped its so disappointing when you think you finally got there., I totally understand how you feel.  

I wish you the best with whatever you decide to do next and goodluck,

Ruby xx


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Vikkistar, 

I'm so sorry hun   it's such a cruel and hard journey sometimes. Please take care of yourself and I   everything works out for you whatever you decide to do next. 

H xxx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely messages & good luck to all you other ladies on your journeys.

Now I know we can get to a BFP it has made me even more determined to follow my dream xxxxxx


----------

